# Session Hannover



## Flexi (25. Juni 2009)

Hey Jungs,
wollt mal fragen ob ncoh wer lust hat am ersten juli We ne runde in hannover zu drehen. 
ob sa oder so kann ja ncoh abgeklärt werden
würde mich über antworten freuen.
Felix


----------



## TysonTimBo (25. Juni 2009)

ja also ich bin ja wohl dabei Nachbar :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (25. Juni 2009)

warum nicht


----------



## Katze (25. Juni 2009)

prima! ich bin nicht da!



aber vielleicht am zweiten juli we?!


----------



## trialco (25. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei - Wann und wo ist egal - bester Treffpunkt ist eigendlich der Georgsplatz (am Aegidientorplatz) - bei den viereckigen Brunnen


----------



## TysonTimBo (25. Juni 2009)

wir kommen mitem Zug kann man sich nicht am Hbf treffen  mal ganz lieb Frag


----------



## trialco (25. Juni 2009)

doch klar - war nurn vorschlag für den fall dass ihr den spot kennt - dass ist so unser Standart Treffpunkt


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2009)

ich komm falls ich komme auch mim zug - also lieber HBf


----------



## Flexi (26. Juni 2009)

jo werde auch mitm zug anreisen...
gibts vorschläge ob lieber sa oder so?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Juni 2009)

Samstag!


----------



## Koxxfreak (26. Juni 2009)

jo also morgen könnt ich auch weil das nächste we ist wc im franzackenland

also wo jetzt hbf oder wie und wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Juni 2009)

es geht um nächste woche!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. Juni 2009)

ich bin auch da, ich wollte eigentlich nur zum einkaufen hin 

ich komme Samstag, mit dem Zug


----------



## vollidiot (26. Juni 2009)

Papa ist natürlich auch da! Sonnabend oder Sonntag ist mir Schnuppe...aber sieht ja eher nach Sa aus. Wie siehts Uhrzeittechnisch aus? 13h?


----------



## curry4king (26. Juni 2009)

denk ma die wendeburger werden auch anwesend sein außerdem können wa ja den arminator net alleine lassen^^


----------



## Flexi (26. Juni 2009)

jo cool sa 13uhr HBF?


----------



## JP Trialer (26. Juni 2009)

am 4. 7.   okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (28. Juni 2009)

um wieviel uhr ist denn jetzt treff und wer kommt alles?


----------



## Flexi (28. Juni 2009)

13uhr?!
ich komme


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juni 2009)

hört sich gut an . samstag 13 uhr am bahnhof?


----------



## JP Trialer (29. Juni 2009)

jap


----------



## marcus 2005 (29. Juni 2009)

also wir sind zu 3. am start


----------



## BikingDevil (30. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen,

Laatzen ist auch mit mindestens 1Person dabei!

C.U.
Henrik
Samstag 13:00 vorm HBF ?!


----------



## JP Trialer (30. Juni 2009)

Mein zug kommt um 20 nach 12 bereits.

Sind Die Hannoveraner dann schon anwesend?

oder iergendwer anders?


----------



## vollidiot (30. Juni 2009)

gehts vom HBF aus gleich weiter? Mein Zug würde nämlich erst um 13:05 da sein.....


----------



## Flexi (1. Juli 2009)

ich würd sagen um halb 2 los... kann ja immer mal sein das ein zug verspätung hat oderso


----------



## JP Trialer (1. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mit eher?

sonst lohnen sich die 40 Euro für die Fahrt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexi (2. Juli 2009)

mir isses egal


----------



## marcus 2005 (2. Juli 2009)

joa und wann wird sich dann nun getroffen? um 1 - halb 2???


----------



## JP Trialer (2. Juli 2009)

jap =)

halb 2 ist abfahrt


----------



## TysonTimBo (4. Juli 2009)

soo ich komme dann so gegen 13 uhr an  mit im Schleptau Flex und noch jemanden wir kommen also zu 3   wird voll geil


----------



## JP Trialer (4. Juli 2009)

falls wir uns verspäten wartet kurz (urlaubsverkehr)


----------



## Katze (7. Juli 2009)

und? wie wars? fotos?


----------



## JP Trialer (7. Juli 2009)

also ich fands geil 

mein Kumpel hat nur eins zwei fotos gemacht , habe die aber nur von mir.

hier mein Liebling.


----------



## trialco (7. Juli 2009)

Oha - voll hoch  geschickte Aufnahme


----------



## Flexi (7. Juli 2009)

das is ja auch geschummelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Juli 2009)

echt geil fotografiert 
aber das bild gefällt mir auch richtig gut
schade das ich nicht kommen konnte, mein rahmen ist ja kurz vorher kaputt gegangen 
naja in 3-4 wochen kommt mein hoffman rahmen ja


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Juli 2009)

also für das Bild hätt ich leon echt Abknutschen können.... hätte er Brüste und die restlichen Weiblichen Merkmale....


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2009)

hahaha


----------



## TysonTimBo (8. Juli 2009)

jo ich fand es auch mega geil wann steigt die nächste session :d bin dabei


----------



## JP Trialer (8. Juli 2009)

also dieses WE wollen wir aufjedenfall in Bielefeld City fahren... falls es nicht regnet


----------

